# First Attempt



## prkranger2 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have had my cure on for 10 days and not much liquid came out. Is this normal?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 7, 2013)

How much is not much?  

Last time I made buckboard bacon I only got about 1/4 cup of liquid and it smoked just fine and tasted great.

Bill


----------



## jarhead (Feb 7, 2013)

PRKRANGER2 said:


> I have had my cure on for 10 days and not much liquid came out. Is this normal?


It all depends on how much moisture was in the meat to start with.

I've done BBB before with enhanced meat and had a bunch of liquid.

I've done bellies and had hardly any liquid. Most will not give you very much.

You should be just fine.


----------



## linguica (Feb 7, 2013)

The meat is probably the variable. If your cure was right then just move ahead and do your fry test, and if OK move ahead to the smoke.

Every time you cure and smoke something there are always variables and they all unique.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2013)

I have repeatedly made 12lb of bacon cutting the bellies into 4 pieces. I weigh out the proper cure and seasoning for each then rub them and stack them in a Fish Tub, think big Tupperware container. I have not gotten more than 2-3 Tbs of liquid in the container. So yes a small amount of liquid is normal...JJ


----------



## prkranger2 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I was getting a little worried.


----------

